# Milage is just a No. for some MAGIC



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

We were contacted by this GTR owner wanting to do some work on his car last week after seeing his friends car we did who lives in Paris.

This car however spent 8.5 hours on the road making its way over to us 

With the owner simply saying ( in my best french accent ) ....Milage is just a No. to have the best work on my car 

The jobs to be done were:

Full matte orange wrap inc. doorshuts
Full lowers, vents, side vents and No. plate surround in carbon
Supply and fit Milltek Y-Pipe
Supply and install Cobb NIS006 unit
Supply and fit our Halo lights
Spoiler and mirrors wrapped in carbon
Interior centre consol wrapped in carbon along with door handles.

So here are the pics:










































































































































































































































































































































































Thank You

Robbie


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

looks like an awesome wrap, well done.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

that is stunning work


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Not a big fan of the colour but very impressive looking rap, great work


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Probably not to everyone's taste but that colour combo is amazing! Top job


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Orange suits it well!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Quality work as always :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Now thats one GTR Colour combo I like man.

Good work !!!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Top work. Great finish


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Not to my taste , but your work is truly phenomenal :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Absolutely love that.:argie:
Shouts look at me, but not in a chav/tacky way.

Very nice work Robbie :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Your work is awesome! cant fault it :thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Lovely work and great choice in colour. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Love the car and colour but the gayngel eyes ruin it for me.


----------



## mike l (Jul 26, 2012)

That looks top class pal.brill transformation, Was just wondering if you boys have had any experience with plasti coats? I have been looking into it but not to sure about the finish!!!!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome work Robbie as always attention to detail is perfect


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

this one is a winner! love the matt orange and the new lights!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Superb work Robbie, the attention to detail & perfection of the finish into the intricate door shuts is outstanding. 
Orange is a fantastic colour for a car


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome work!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Stunning!

May I ask, what sort of time does a wrap like that take?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

nick.s said:


> Stunning!
> 
> May I ask, what sort of time does a wrap like that take?


For a car of this size with door shuts it would be 2 days :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks again for all the great comments guys.

Robbie


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Outstanding, this must be so hard to do, take my hat off to you, great work.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

As usual some top quality skills on show. Really like those Halo Lights for the GTR.

GTR is about the only car I can think of that can pull off matte orange and carbon :lol:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Amazing work as ever!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cracking work as always Robbie :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Wasnt sure about the colour at first... does look awesome though


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I have no idea why I like it, but I do:speechles

Great quality film & fitment.

Looks like you've got the whole wrapping thing wrapped up..excuse the pun:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

great looking work as normal.... and I actually think the car suits it...

never thought I would like an orange car... there you go.... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ How about an orange S4......go on.....you know you want to really


----------



## astraturbz (Jul 16, 2012)

Im liking that,but it is abit in your face.
Top job though .👍


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

You must have the patience of a saint to be able to do a wrap like that. :thumb:


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Great work, not a subtle colour, but its not a subtle car.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

In the word's of Al Murray "That's bonkers mental"

cracking job,I like it :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

top work as always Robbie, looks great in Orange..

Kev


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow,amazing job! You should see the dodgy work this polish couple did on my scooby! Lol.you get what you pay for.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning transformation.....:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Finish :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Top work, :thumb:.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

WOW!!!!! some talent you have there, i had a go at wrapping some interior panels on my car, pain in the butt yet satisfying to do, gobsmacked that u can do a full colour change to that standard. give yourself a few pats on your back


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant wrap! You've achieved an amazing finish.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I wont comment on the mans taste in colour. Its a stunning piece of work though..very impressive.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Quality work, especially around the door shut areas. It dose not actually look like to has been wrapped!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great comments guys Thank you.

Robbie


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Epic! and on the plus side of driving all that way, he gets to drive it back looking like that!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work love the headlights


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gb270 said:


> Nice work love the headlights


They are proving very popular :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice transformation:thumb:


----------



## wajwaj (Jul 11, 2012)

Wooow, just wow


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

wow thats amazing work!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

That looks amazing. Looks like a top job too


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## wayne RS250 (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you guys.


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! Top job!!


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Quality work, love the colour


----------

